# Wild Pig



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My son and I are smoking two of his wild pig hind quarters on my Akorn today. Put rub on one and none on the other. Fatties will go on later.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatties are on and meat is at 185*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

All done but the eatin! First ham was cooked to 190* for slicing and the other at 205* for pulling. Love me some wild pork!


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Dang, that looks good!!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Question for ya pay..........we have no wild "Russian" boar, is this area of NC, however, We are overran with feral hogs........so 2 questions:

1. locals tell me the feral hogs aren't worth eating, they don't even hunt em
2. was that an actual Russian boar or are feral hogs worth eating (game warden here says to just kill em cause they aren't regulated, talk about free bacon, LOL?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm wondering why they wouldn't be worth eating as well. Sure looks goooooood!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

And I hadn't even heard my ex wife was dead!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> Question for ya pay..........we have no wild "Russian" boar, is this area of NC, however, We are overran with feral hogs........so 2 questions:
> 
> 1. locals tell me the feral hogs aren't worth eating, they don't even hunt em
> 2. was that an actual Russian boar or are feral hogs worth eating (game warden here says to just kill em cause they aren't regulated, talk about free bacon, LOL?


It was a feral hog. But it was really tasty. It was a young sow. Older, wild feral boars tend to be rather musty tasting from what I am told.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

stick with young and sows and its the same as pork, feral hogs fattened on acorns are at least as good as the pork ya buy. boars aren't very good and stink when ya cook them.
js


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

OK that makes sense, ty for replies, may have to unload on a couple of these guys then............Guess the older males is what gives the locals the bad rep for em.........


Thanks Again Rick


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Now I'm starvin!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, a boar hog, wild or tame, will run you outta the kitchen with the stink. Ain't fittin to use in anything.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Rick, a boar hog, wild or tame, will run you outta the kitchen with the stink. Ain't fittin to use in anything.


Yep, we always cut our male piglets that we intended to butcher when they were fattened out.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Rick, a boar hog, wild or tame, will run you outta the kitchen with the stink. Ain't fittin to use in anything.


You got that right. My wife used to own a slaughter plant in Burgaw and didn't even want one of the stinkin ass things in the plant. Some old hard headed farmers would make sausage out of them, but I can't understand how in the world they could eat it. 

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

bstarling said:


> You got that right. My wife used to own a slaughter plant in Burgaw and didn't even want one of the stinkin ass things in the plant. Some old hard headed farmers would make sausage out of them, but I can't understand how in the world they could eat it.
> 
> Bill


Do they stink worse than a billy goat? 

Darin


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

you'd be surprised at the folks who don't recognize the smell of boarhog, you won't notice it real bad after its cooked, but just as it starts to cook if your familiar with it, you know its boarhog, and me at least if I smell it cooking then I taste the smell in every bite, not a pleasant experience. sows and young of the year are just as good as what you buy in the store.
js


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Do they stink worse than a billy goat?
> 
> Darin


Can't say as I've tasted billy goat, but I'd bet it would give a boar hog a run for it's money. It would have to be pretty rank to out do the boar though. 

Bill


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have had goat that was awesome and I have had some that was awful! First goat I ever ate bout ruined me from ever trying it again. Tasted like what I imagine a nasty sock would taste like.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

there is a reason why in order to process for food they make a bull a steer, a boar a barrow, and a buck a (?) whether, ever had meat from a buck whitetail that was better than a doe?
js


----------

